# Thanks Kingfeeder



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

Thanks again for helpin me out on my rod. Im really glad i got the guide wre wrapped on and you did an awesome job


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

NP, Glad you are happy.


----------



## Bigfisherman (Apr 22, 2005)

Real nice looking rod.


----------



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

Thanks, the guide looks great, but the rest of the rod looks like a 20yr old sun dried turd i guesss deep droppin takes its toll Now im gonna have to get the rest of the rod wre wrapped to match


----------

